# Mucus in toddlers stools



## carminex

Hi,
I am concerned because I have been seeing mucus in my 20 month old DD diaper. She was on antibiotics and finished them about a week and a half ago. Her poops have been abnormal and today it was a dark green w/ lots of mucus in it. I brought her and the stool into the Dr. and he was not concerned. He said it was a normal stool. Everything I am reading says mucus is not normal or healthy.
Any ideas, suggestions of what to do? Could this be from the antibiotics and it will pass? Could it be a food allergy?
Thanks.


----------



## Plady

That sounds like a pretty common symptom of some variety of amoeba (living in Mexico you do get to learn about some fun stuff). I have had that in the past (green poop with mucus) and it was always related to parasites. That doesn't necessarliy mean she doesn't feel good, but it might be worth having her poo tested for strangers.


----------



## levar

Taylor had that this winter? He got a really bad flu in S Ca and after he seemed all well he got this awful diarea mucusy green stuff. We just put him on strick diet lots of fluid etc and he got over it. I think maybe my husband got it too but didnt feel it as much and recovered quicker. Doc wasnt worried for us either.


----------



## babibelli

I had the same concern w/dd a couple of weeks ago. The RN i spoke to said that her intestines were relasing mucous to protect her digestive system from an irritant (in this case-my spaghetti) and that it was nothing to worry about. perhaps the antibiotics were a little rough on her little tummy? Sometimes mucous can also accompany diarrhea. Teething can also cause changes in the stools. If it continues and you cannot rule out anything, follow your instincts and have the Dr. check again.


----------



## cfox

A similar thing happened to my daughter (12months) about 1 week post antibiotics that she was taking for a cold v that turned into pnuemonia. Her pooh was abnormal for the better part of a week and then for a day became a funky green color with mucus and a tinge of fresh blood. She also celebrated her first birthday and had raspberries and a little chocolate for the first time and I think antibiotics combined with food sensitivity sent her already fragile gut over the edge. I nursed exclusively for 24 hours and the mucus green stuff ceased. The diarrhea lasted another 4 days and I fed her things like applesauce, banana, toast, rice--the brat diet. She's back to normal now but I think we'll hold on raspberries and chocolate a little longer not to mention any more cases of pneumonia.


----------



## 1jooj

I have a good deal of experience with various kinds of diarrhea and dysentery...

Yes, they do generally involve mucus.

That said, mucus is something the body makes to protect and soothe irritated tissues. Her guts are still recovering from antibiotics. She's most likely A-OK.

Most people could benefit from a little probiotic help, anyway, but don't be alarmed by mucus in stool.

Now, if there were nothing but mucus coming out...then I'd be rushing to the Doc! As I said, I have had dysentery. You know it when it's dysentery.


----------



## BusyMommy

I love MDC!

My son has this 1 week after antibiotics--so nice to read that there's no reason for alarm.


----------



## Bethkm

My 14 month old has had mucosy diarrhea for the last 5-6 months! I was stumped until I put him on probiotics. He's been taking them for about a week and has had about 90% normal poops! I never thought I'd be so excited over poop!

Check out the thread "Food allergies and Poor Growth" in Health and Healing

Great info!

Good luck!

Beth


----------



## Marsupialmom

Another possiblity does he have alot of drainage. My kids get mucousy stools (I do to) with colds because of sinus drainage. Once that clears up so does the mucousy stools.


----------



## BelCanto

Hmmm...this is very interesting b/c my dd (18 mo) just came down with mucousy stools and a yeast diaper rash...the thing is, she hasn't had an anitbiotic in over 6 months! I wonder if the two are connected?

She is allergic to milk and I was thinking maybe she got a hold of something with milk in it while we were on vacation.


----------

